# Moving to Virginia



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

We're getting ready to close on our house and move to Virginia. Anyone live in the Woodstock/Edinburg area? And if so, are there any knitting groups?


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

KathyT said:


> We're getting ready to close on our house and move to Virginia. Anyone live in the Woodstock/Edinburg area? And if so, are there any knitting groups?


Check meetup.com and put in the area you are looking for. You may find one.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

I chuckled when I saw where you're moving. I don't live there, but we attend a Leisure RV rally in the spring & fall at a campground in Edinburg called Creekside. I always take my knitting, knitting right next to the burbling stream is so relaxing. Want to join me next time & we can knit together?


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

good luck on your move. Hope you find many knitting buddies.


----------



## wvJean (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome from West Virginia.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Hope your moving day is not too stressful. Enjoy your new home and keep us posted.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Enjoy your new home and have an easy move.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoping you enjoy your new location and home!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Stressful moving wishes to you


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely part of the USA. Love VA. My family lived in Stephens City and I spent all my summers down there.
Be sure to drive the Skyline Drive. Breath taking and always changes for the seasons.
Hope you find a group.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

There are yarn shops in Woodstock, Winchester and Harrisonburg that should give you leads on groups. There are shops all over the Valley and the Wool Festival in Sperryville, VA the last weekend in September. I'll be there.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

windyt said:


> Check meetup.com and put in the area you are looking for. You may find one.


Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Padittle said:


> I chuckled when I saw where you're moving. I don't live there, but we attend a Leisure RV rally in the spring & fall at a campground in Edinburg called Creekside. I always take my knitting, knitting right next to the burbling stream is so relaxing. Want to join me next time & we can knit together?


That would be awesome. You'll have to let me know when it is.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

ChocPieMom said:


> There are yarn shops in Woodstock, Winchester and Harrisonburg that should give you leads on groups. There are shops all over the Valley and the Wool Festival in Sperryville, VA the last weekend in September. I'll be there.


I thought I saw a shop in Woodstock, but I haven't had time to explore. And a Wool Festival!!!! That sounds like fun!!


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

I live in front royal about 30 miles up the road. I know there is a quilting group inthat area. Best bet is to check with the churches in the area they would know. We have several ladies in our church that knit i can ask for you as i know one of the sisters works at a yarn shop in Winchester and they have quite a clientele list.


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

I live in front royal about 30 miles up the road. I know there is a quilting group inthat area. Best bet is to check with the churches in the area they would know. We have several ladies in our church that knit i can ask for you as i know one of the sisters works at a yarn shop in Winchester and they have quite a clientele list.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

ka_avery said:


> I live in front royal about 30 miles up the road. I know there is a quilting group inthat area. Best bet is to check with the churches in the area they would know. We have several ladies in our church that knit i can ask for you as i know one of the sisters works at a yarn shop in Winchester and they have quite a clientele list.


Good idea. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a machine knitter, and I go to Waynesboro, Pa but I know for sure that the shop in Woodstock has a knit club.
I live up the road from you in Toms Brook. Hope you enjoy living here.
Janet B


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Jae said:


> I'm a machine knitter, and I go to Waynesboro, Pa but I know for sure that the shop in Woodstock has a knit club.
> I live up the road from you in Toms Brook. Hope you enjoy living here.
> Janet B


I hand knit and machine knit. We were thru Toms Brooks when we were looking at houses. How long does it take you to get to Waynesboro, PA? I will have to check out the knit club in Woodstock!


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

It doesn't take long about an hour and ten minutes. Meetings are the third Tues of every month. In July Diane Sullivan will be at the Knitting Cottage on the 17th & 18th which I plan to attend. It is $50. per day but you don't have to attend both days. It would be nice to have youi there.
Janet


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Jae said:


> It doesn't take long about an hour and ten minutes. Meetings are the third Tues of every month. In July Diane Sullivan will be at the Knitting Cottage on the 17th & 18th which I plan to attend. It is $50. per day but you don't have to attend both days. It would be nice to have youi there.
> Janet


Thanks for the info. I will definitely check it out. Diana Sullivan was at my local machine knitting seminar last Sept. She is very good!


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

I talked to my friend at church she said that there is one in Winchester and pretty sure there is one in Woodstock. Check with the yarn store there they should be sble to help.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

ka_avery said:


> I talked to my friend at church she said that there is one in Winchester and pretty sure there is one in Woodstock. Check with the yarn store there they should be sble to help.


Thank you. Will definitely check it out!


----------

